# Thought this was good...



## traumagirl1029 (Nov 14, 2004)

A Code Of Ethical Behavior For Patients 

1. DO NOT EXPECT YOUR PARAMEDIC TO SHARE YOUR DISCOMFORT. 
Involvement with the patient's suffering might cause him to lose valuable scientific objectivity.

2. BE CHEERFUL AT ALL TIMES. 
Your Paramedic leads a busy and trying life and requires all the gentleness and reassurance he can get. 

3. TRY TO SUFFER FROM THE DISEASE FOR WHICH YOU ARE BEING TREATED. 
Remember that your Paramedic has a professional reputation to uphold. 

4. DO NOT COMPLAIN IF THE TREATMENT FAILS TO BRING RELIEF. You must believe that your Paramedic has achieved a deep insight into the true nature of your illness, which transcends any mere permanent disability you may have experienced. 

5. NEVER ASK YOUR PARAMEDIC TO EXPLAIN WHAT HE IS DOING OR WHY HE IS DOING IT. 
It is presumptuous to assume that such profound matters could be explained in terms that you would understand. 

6. SUBMIT TO NOVEL EXPERIMENTAL TREATMENT READILY. Though the invasive procedure may not benefit you directly, the resulting research paper will surely be of widespread interest. 

7. PAY YOUR MEDICAL BILLS PROMPTLY AND WILLINGLY. 
You should consider it a privilege to contribute, however modestly, to the well-being of Paramedics and other humanitarians. 

8. DO NOT SUFFER FROM AILMENTS THAT YOU CANNOT AFFORD. It is sheer arrogance to contract illnesses that are beyond your means. 

9. NEVER REVEAL ANY OF THE SHORTCOMINGS THAT HAVE COME TO LIGHT IN THE COURSE OF TREATMENT BY YOUR PARAMEDIC. 
The patient-Paramedic relationship is a privileged one, and you have a sacred duty to protect him from exposure. 

10. NEVER DIE WHILE IN YOUR PARAMEDIC'S PRESENCE OR UNDER HIS DIRECT CARE. 
This will only cause him needless inconvenience and embarrassment.




-for more firefighting and EMS humor and such go to www.rescuehouse.com..good stuff   -


----------

